# 55inch musky???



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've heard a rumor about a 55 inch musky being caught in the north end of Leesville lake recently. All I've found is speculation and hearsay though. Can anybody confirm these claims. It was supposed to have been caught on a Sisson.Any accurate info would be much appreciated.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

If you check out Muskie Guys message board there is a post about it with some info. http://esoxeast.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cybermuskieextravaganza

The post is titled "Rumor"


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Until I see a picture I would only accept it as a rumor. Oh, and now after reading the post, the fish was measured by holding it up against the rod and then measuring the rod to the point where the fish reached at a later time. Not exactly an official bump board measurement.....or even real time measurement with a stick or tape. I am highly skeptical. I do think a very large musky was caught. Congratulations to the lucky angler.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to rumors. Seems like half the Bass fisherman out at C C catch all kinds of 50 inch muskies, but nobody I know does and that's all we fish for.
Maybe I should use 20 lb mono and a Bass bait.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

There was also a rumor about a 50+ lber caught at Morain a few weeks ago!









Turned out to be a nice fish....52" or so, but NO 50+ lber







...LOL


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> There was also a rumor about a 50+ lber caught at Morain a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds just like the huge steehead that get caught by so many


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Morain? Are you talking about the GMR??

Rob


----------

